# Broader Shoulders!!!



## mmuscle (Dec 5, 2004)

How to broaden your shoulders

Hi guys,

Here's a couple of tips on broadening your shoulders. I hope that they are useful.

A lot of people pump away at their shoulders for hours in order to develop broad shoulders, performing set after set of shoulder press. This does thicken the shoulders to a point, however to develop broadness, rather than just thickness, a different strategy is called for.

There are three distinct heads to the shoulder muscle (or Deltoids). The Anterior Deltoid (front of the shoulder), the Posterior Deltoid (back of the shoulder), and the Lateral Deltoid (side of the shoulder). Now what you really want to focus on for that broad shouldered look are the Lateral Deltoids. This may be accomplished as follows.

The Lateral Raise

This exercise should be performed with a dumbbell in each hand and the arms slightly bent. The movement should begin with the weights held together in front of the body, whilst stood up. The arms should then be raised so that the weights are parallel with the shoulders and then lowered slowly.

This is an exercise that I swear by!

Anyway thats my 10 cents worth for the day.

mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes I agree. My shoulder have blown up the last 10 weeks with the following:

Seated Barbell Military Press 5x5 or 4x6

Seated SLOW side lateral raises 2x8-12

Lowering slowly is the key. I do think you need a compound shoulder movement in there too, which is why I use military press.

I am going to switch up to cable lat raises next and see how they go.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Flex have a brilliant article in in this month for shoulders - it goes into exact form on most exercises and which/how it works each muscle - the shoulder exercise that shouldn't be out of anyone's shoulder day is the DB seated press imo - has to be done right though with the bench inclined very slightly - can't be 90 degrees - and no meeting of the DB at the top - this keeps it more on the shoulders than the triceps - and make sure u touch ur shoulders at the bottom of the movment - best shoulder mass and strength builder imo


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If you do side laterals then keep your palms facing down and at the top of the lift the outside of the hand should be higher than the thumbs.

They can be done with with a machine, cables, or dumbells.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah agree hacks, on the way up think that the dumbells are jugs and towards the top pour water out of them... it kills


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

diary barry said:


> yeah agree hacks, on the way up think that the dumbells are jugs and towards the top pour water out of them... it kills


Big time, this is how I learned how to do them exactly this way. :beer:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cheers hacks :bounce:

also agree with big....cant get big shoulders without compound movements militaries and seated dumbell presses followed by laterals


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump all. 

I do DB's one week and bar the next.

Here is a pic of the proper way to do side laterals. Although I like the water poured out of the jug a little bit more, but that is just me.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i knew about the movement but the imagery of the jugs are really helpful.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> i knew about the movement but the imagery of the jugs are really helpful.


lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> i knew about the movement but the imagery of the jugs are really helpful.


Very helpfull.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm always thinking of a nice pair of jugs


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big said:


> I'm always thinking of a nice pair of jugs


Yea me too, but she screams when I rotate them:rolleyes:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

big said:


> Yes I agree. My shoulder have blown up the last 10 weeks with the following:
> 
> Seated Barbell Military Press 5x5 or 4x6
> 
> ...


i agree, just by hitting one particular aspect of a muscle does not make it grow. You wouldnt do leg curls and expect the whole leg to respond. Working all 3 heads is key to stimulate the entire shoulder.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> i agree, just by hitting one particular aspect of a muscle does not make it grow. You wouldnt do leg curls and expect the whole leg to respond. Working all 3 heads is key to stimulate the entire shoulder.


Wow Killer. That is impressive!


----------

